
Are Chinese Websites Too Complex? - shawlang
https://www.nngroup.com/articles/china-website-complexity/?utm_source=Alertbox&utm_campaign=43da43b3f9-Cards_UI_Component_Chinese+Complex_2016_11_07&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_7f29a2b335-43da43b3f9-40308009
======
jakubj
They're different. They seem normal to the Chinese people, as their web design
is a reflection of their culture. This is perhaps the main factor in the
inability of the American tech companies to succeed in China, for more info
you could read the book "Alibaba: the House that Jack Ma Built"

~~~
inimino
I would not say it is a reflection of culture. They simply have a lower
standard for aesthetic look relative to information density. If you look at
some early pages from the western Internet they had similar designs which have
gradually been phased out.

------
pmontra
This is a chinese website targeted to Chinese people living in Europe. Too
complex? The links at the top go to the national sites.

[http://huarenjie.com/](http://huarenjie.com/)

